# The Armadillo, Glasgow - Jan. 2010



## BenCooper (Feb 13, 2010)

The Armadillo is probably Glasgow's most-photographed building - officially called the Clyde Auditorium and designed by Norman Foster, it's a series of overlapping steel shells:





One question bugged me for months - was it climbable? Yes 













A few more pictures are in my Flickr set...


----------



## mc_nebula (Feb 14, 2010)

Stunning mate. Good pics, and a cracking climb, I'm sure...


----------



## BenCooper (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks - aye, it was a bit exposed, but fun


----------



## Vintage (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like the Sage in Gateshead


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 16, 2010)

Bloody hell man! Good effort.


----------



## PaulGU (Mar 26, 2010)

You got some GREAT shots here keep up the good work


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 26, 2010)

Holy s**t!!! Braver man than I - great pics as well


----------



## BenCooper (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks all 

I should point out that I was using a proper fall-arrest harness, so it was actually pretty safe - I'm daft, not suicidal...


----------



## bullmastiff (Apr 1, 2010)

awsome stuff ben 

nice to see the dillo cracked for some brilliant photos


----------

